# Type of thread on cylinder



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, I bought a Bimba cylinder #098-DPY. I know it is 1/8 size, but what is the actual thread size? Is it 1/8 FIP? I want to get the right size of fittings for it. Thanks.


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

They're not your standard threads, their real tight and not something you can go buy at home depot or anything. If you get a cylinder without a clevis or nut your gonna have to get the fittings from a store that sells pneumatic stuff. This place has everything you need you just have to find the right size for your cylinder. Normally you use the rod clevis for the front. http://www.frightprops.com/frightprops/props/Product.asp?ID=0582 . Once upon a time before all these prop shop's, there was no way to get this stuff so i actually had to drill a hole at the end of the cylinder right thru the threads. what a pain in the butt that was. But it worked, put the screw thru the cylinder into a mounting bracket then a nut.


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

Ill find out at work tomorrow.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

The 09-DP series would have 1/8 NPT for the ports with 5/16-24 (fine thread) for the threaded rod.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm not sure why jrzmac has had trouble finding a nut to fit, it's a standard thread size, nothing special.
If I recall correctly, bourno is right on the money.

I'm a Journeyman Machinery Repairman working for a very large manufacturing company. I've dealt with pneumatics for years. There are no special pneumatic stuff sizes. It's either SAE or metric.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I had to go online to an automotive speed shop to find the fine thread nylon locking nut I needed for the Bimba cylinder I used. Home Depot doesn't carry that stuff. You could download the pdf catalog from Bimba's website, it'll tell you exactly what you need.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

AceHardwares in my area carries the right sizes.
Might want to give them a try.


----------



## biggnboog (Oct 11, 2008)

farm machinery places have fine thread hardware. and it is just fine threads


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Got the right size and now it is plumbed.


----------

